# Internation 574 Oil Leak



## cameron (Nov 13, 2011)

I Have a Int 574 , with an oil leak between the head & the block, it's on the water pump end. I just started to run this tractor.
Thanks Cameron


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

That will need anew head gsket to fix 

It is comming from the pressure gallery that feeds oil to the head for the rockershaft.

Do you need aservice manual ???


----------



## cameron (Nov 13, 2011)

Are they easy to locate.
Cameron


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Have sent you a PM.!!


----------

